# *Trigger* Solipsism syndrome, I see things Differently



## GoldenRatio (Nov 4, 2014)

*I see Differently*​
*why do you think you have a medical problem?*

i see things differently758.33%i was told so00.00%i know i do325.00%others?216.67%

*do you see things differently? why do you think?*

yes531.25%no212.50%why would i say?00.00%i have Solipsism syndrome531.25%i have something else00.00%i am intelligent318.75%Others?16.25%


----------



## GoldenRatio (Nov 4, 2014)

OK, so i see things differently but in a good way, i make relationships with numbers and letters, or maybe everything i come in contact with. i am 13 years old (almost) and i think i have *Solipsism syndrome. i feel like the world i am in is fake in many ways*. i am also intelligent because of this.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Don't label it, problem solved.

Once you label it, you start to attach the idea to your personality and it becomes more of a problem.


----------

